# Blue Yonder mods??



## NCangler308 (Nov 19, 2009)

My wife picked up the Blue Yonder that she was getting me as a Christmas present although I can't play with it until Christmas...

This reel will primairly be a fishing rig but I will be doing a little field fishing with it also......

I want to go ahead and trick the ol' girl out right out of the box. I definitely want a mag but I will listen to suggestions on the other stuff as far as drags, bearings etc... I know of a couple of places to get this stuff like Hatteras Jacks, GDR, and I have noticed alot of stuff on here about Bill's Custom Reels but I can't seem to find too much up to date stuff on the web on these.

Help me out guys and give me some ideas. Oh and for what it's worth I want to keep the clicker so I guess center mag is out.

Anthony


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

GDR, fishing mag... or if you want to field cast with it you may want to try the field mag.. eiter way you can keep your clicker..


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Blue yonder is pretty sweet out of the box.. I went through two re spoolings before I was told to play with the brakes


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't fool with it. I f you really need a mag just get one of the Abu mag reels....


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

If you find it to slow for fishing, which you shouldn't, try thinner oil, then maybe lose a brake block. Still to slow, lose the clicker cog and put in a speed bushing ( for the field). Put in some carbon drags too. If it's the newer model with the with the big knob and the six pin brakes, I'd convert back to the rocket brakes and two slot pinion gear ( works great, how it got it's name). I find the new brakes to be too inconsistent for plugging, never tried 'em for distance.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nevermind......


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Said he wanted to do it. Did I give incorrect info?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't worry about changing the reel it is great out of the box just enjoy the fact that you got a wonderful Christmas present


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> GDR, fishing mag... or if you want to field cast with it you may want to try the field mag.. eiter way you can keep your clicker..


Yes, I have one and its the best thing I did with my Blue Yonder.


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

get rid of the clicker and put a centermag on it. Its like a Corvette on steroids.


----------



## NCangler308 (Nov 19, 2009)

Torpedo said:


> get rid of the clicker and put a centermag on it. Its like a Corvette on steroids.


I guess you missed the part of my original message that emphasized that I wanted to KEEP the clicker..... I will be doing the center mag on another reel but this B.Y. is mainly for fishing.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

willie longcaster can do ya a knobby fairly cheap, and keep your clicker...new ones might already have carbon drag, not sure..if not can get a set for about ten to fifteen bucks...if its a fishing reel id just leave the bearings in it it came with....

or get ntkg a couple spraypaint cans and a twelve pak for inspiration and see what he comes up with


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Like someone said, they are really tame out of the box. For fishing, I would adjust the side to side knock so it would not backlash and fish it. I have four and they throw much better than many of my magged reels.(for fishing)


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> willie longcaster can do ya a knobby fairly cheap, and keep your clicker...new ones might already have carbon drag, not sure..if not can get a set for about ten to fifteen bucks...if its a fishing reel id just leave the bearings in it it came with....
> 
> or get ntkg a couple spraypaint cans and a twelve pak for inspiration and see what he comes up with


wow... thanks storrs. 

hatteras outfitters fishing/field adjustable mag

carbon drags/ss washers

swap out the CT frame for a rocket frame

swap out the handle. And then spray paint it camouflage, along with your fishing pole. If you like, wrap your rod in hot pink thread!


----------

